# yorkie in transit



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

I know this subject has been covered before but i still hav nt found a solution.
we are looking at buying a panel van end lounge conversion or sub 6m end longe coachbuilt. We have no way of securing our yorkie whilst on the move if we chose these type vehicles. could i buy a seatbelt and attach it somewhere in the lounge area so that i can attach her harness to the seatbelt ??? (would only need the buckle part )or am i being silly ??? she likes to be at window level thus combating car sickness, she has at the moment a purpose built dog car seat but it wouldnt be suitable with the cushion arrangements in most vans, when i think i find a m/h that fits all our needs then we get stumps as what to do with our beloved skinny kins !!!!


----------



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi there,
may I ask why you need to have her harnessed in? We have never thought about harnessing our little 'Molly' in, For long distances, Im sure she would hate it. Being a Jack Russell I'm sure she would spend the journey barking.
She likes to be up on the back window cushions looking out. When she gets tired she just pops down on the settee and sleeps. 
I suppose this is one of those personal preferances. Some people are more concered about safety than others. 
Hope you solve your problem before long so you can be off out and about enjoying your motorhome.


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

I would suggest a harness as a safety issue. If you were involved in an accident, your Yorkie would become a very heavy missile! I do believe that there are regulations on the continent regarding dogs in motorhomes, but I am sure there are people on here who can confirm if that is the case


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Have you thought about drilling holes in the glovebox :roll: :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

One of our 3 Yorkie's gets anchored to the door and sits on my lap another sits in her bed between the front seats and the other lounges on the dinette bench. We have traveled 1000's of miles like this with no problem

You can get doggy seat belts ours ain't keen on them though :roll: they don't like being tied up



Jacquie


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice soft doggy "crate" ie the canvas ones with a frame, will sit happily on the floor or as ours does "behind" the over shoulder seat belt on the back seat, folds up, doesn't damage anything and it's his "safety cell"


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Our Yorkie "Muffie" sits on my lap and i cradle her in my arms. We have no other seat belts , our German Shepherd"Merlin" either goes to sleep on the floor or on one of the lounge seats.
Lin


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

i would like her to b attached to something i would worry if we had an accident she would go flying not to mention getting under our feet whilst driving !!! she curently has a doggy car seat where she sits strapped in and she can look out the window or sleep and i know she is safe and in on place, im really not keen on her wondering around during travelling.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

bazzeruk said:


> I do believe that there are regulations on the continent regarding dogs in motorhomes, but I am sure there are people on here who can confirm if that is the case


Can anyone confirm this? Ours tend to lie in the footwell between us...not ideal but there's no practical way to strap them in. Not going to change that, but if we are breaking the law I'll ban them from Mrs R's knee so not to draw attention of their presence to the boys in bleu/blau/blauw...


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

i dont know about the uk but here in the canaries your dog has to be secred at all times otherwise a fine will incurr, they ar not allowed on your lap either.


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

Hi Re Peakys post 
"I dont know about the uk but here in the canaries your dog has to be secred at all times otherwise a fine will incurr, they ar not allowed on your lap either."
THIS IS CORRECT ie Law in Spain

We were stopped by the Police in Almeria Spain last year (the officer spoke perfect english an Ex English teacher )
He told us that our dog must be under control whilst the camper van is moving ie on a lead or in a cage other wise the dog could get interfere with the driver and you could be fine ! 
Also you Must carrie you passport with you at all times or a validated copy stamped by the local authorities apart from that have a nice Day 
Mike


----------

